# Is N Router compatible with G Adapter?



## Geo0319 (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm thinking of buying a D-Link Wireless-N Router and need to know if it is compatible with my D-Link Wireless G Adapter. The specs on the N-Router say, "compatible with draft 802.11n; backward compatible with 802.11b/g". What does that mean? What is backward compatible?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Sure, it should work just fine.


----------



## Soulblazer91 (Mar 8, 2008)

as to answer your questions about "backwards compatibility" it means that i can work with older standards. n is relatively new, while b and g are older and slower.


----------



## Geo0319 (Jun 12, 2008)

John & Soul ~ Thank you for your responses but I totally gave up with all this router 'stuff'. I had a G Router and Adapter but I was getting a really low signal (1 bar) so I wanted to upgrade to an N. The sales person at Best Buy told me I didn't have to replace my G Adapter but by leaving it I would still get a very low signal so I replaced both of them. Well, the N Router and Adapter didn't perform any better than the G so I put my G equipment back on and will return the N equipment tomorrow however when I replaced my G router & adapter I picked up another signal from elsewhere (a neighbor, I suppose) with a really strong signal so I connected to that one instead. ;o)


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

> I picked up another signal from elsewhere (a neighbor, I suppose) with a really strong signal so I connected to that one instead.


Word of caution with *stealing* your neighbors internet connection. It is illegal and if they are doing anything illegal on their service like downloading kiddy porn and such, you could go to jail with them until you can prove it was not you. Besides, if you connect to them they could get on your computer and check things out. In addition, they could look at the logs of their router and see exactly where you have been.


----------



## Geo0319 (Jun 12, 2008)

Thank you for those words of caution. I will disconnect from that signal immediately.


----------

